# Black Blood Tegu



## FeistyGypsy (Jan 10, 2019)

I recently purchased a "black blood" tegu from Jesse's Jungle, which is 50% B&W Burnt Nose and 50% Red Chacoan. I have seen a few of his 1-2 year old animals from his black blood line, which tend to be almost all black in coloration. I was just wondering if anyone else has purchased one of these guys and has photos of their animals as they have grown and developed. It sounds like this is a fairly new cross, sp I would assume that most animals out there are only a few years old from what I would gather. 

I am just so curious as to what other people's black bloods look like and how they have changed as they have aged.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Seen'em advertised. You're the fiirst person I know of who has one. Maybe photograph sides and belly every 6 mo. Neat to see changes.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Jan 10, 2019)

@/feistygypsy I actually have talked to Mr.hardin sever time and for long hours, his tegu are amazing and that black blood line is crazy. Yes some turn almost 90% black and some don’t. But I’ve seen his hold backs and stock and if the picture belonged to me I would post them up, but I would have to ask him for permission first. Mr. Hardin is an amazing and really down to earth dude so I can say cause I’ve seen them it will look like the ones he has please please keep posting pictures I would love to see the color Change with every shed. Please keep us posted


----------



## FeistyGypsy (Jan 10, 2019)

DoctorPepper4 said:


> @/feistygypsy I actually have talked to Mr.hardin sever time and for long hours, his tegu are amazing and that black blood line is crazy. Yes some turn almost 90% black and some don’t. But I’ve seen his hold backs and stock and if the picture belonged to me I would post them up, but I would have to ask him for permission first. Mr. Hardin is an amazing and really down to earth dude so I can say cause I’ve seen them it will look like the ones he has please please keep posting pictures I would love to see the color Change with every shed. Please keep us posted



I have had several in depth conversations with Jesse and I have seen a number of photos of his black blood hold backs. He is a really great guy and has some pretty amazing animals! I wouldn’t hesitate to buy again from him if I was in the market for a fourth tegu.

I am more curious about animals being sold that aren’t hold backs and how they are developing. I’d assume the coloration and darkness varies from animal to animal. 

Since it seems I’m one of the first to post here in regards to the black bloods, I’ll take photos every few months and post them to this thread to document the development of Vader, our black blood and to share with the community.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Jan 11, 2019)

Wow love the NAME amazing!! Lololol great minds think alike lolol I’m actually selling one of my reds to buy a black blood from him lolol I was going to name him Vader lolol wow need a new name now lolol please do if you have some by all means start NOW LOLOL when I get mine I’ll post ASAP I have 6 tegus one blue female, two reds, two black and whites, and one red/blue hybrid and I want a black blood they turn out amazing. You should have asked him if he holds back the darkest one at birth and sell the lighter ones just to see what he says but I know when I spoke to him he said the price ranges so I was guessing the darker the more you pay. But I will let you know once I push the little red I held back.(didn’t count her cause then I’ll have seven tegus) best of luck but please post pictures I really need to see the transformation. Thank you


----------



## FeistyGypsy (Jan 11, 2019)

I believe it’s hit or miss when it comes to hold backs and color with the black bloods. I know Jesse has said that he has bought back black bloods he originally produced and sold as hatchlings after a year or two, when they started to show great color. And there are a few he has sold that he’d love to get back to add to his breeding program. So it sounds like he holds back promising hatchlings, but that you never quite know the development until a year or two in with the black bloods.

I’ll take some photos of Vader this week and post them to this thread and will update over few months!


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Jan 16, 2019)

Please do, I’ll keep logging on to see I’m actually very very interested and anxious to see this.


----------



## FeistyGypsy (Jan 16, 2019)

Here are some photos of my black blood male, Vader, from Jesse’s Jungle, taken today. He was hatched in mid-June of this year.

These guys are suppose to darken with age, so he should be getting even darker than he is currently at 6 months old. I will update this thread every few months for progression photos to document his development.


----------



## FeistyGypsy (Jan 16, 2019)

These are photos of Vader at the time of purchase and the first week he arrived, so they are probably from a month or two ago. You can already see him darkening a bit from then to now.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Darker for sure.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow he is going to get darker, you can actually see the difference in color. Wow congrats!!!!


----------



## Griffin (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow, that’s a badass coloration!


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Feb 5, 2019)

Update lolol


----------



## FeistyGypsy (Mar 12, 2019)

So an update on Vader, my 8 month old black blood tegu. He just came out of brumation about two weeks ago and just finished up his post brumation shed. 

It was fairly nice and sunny out today, so I took him outside for a little sun and to get some photos of him in natural light. You can see that he is slowly getting darker as he ages. I am excited to see how he comes along in the next year or two.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Beautiful dorsal colors and pattern.


----------



## FeistyGypsy (Mar 31, 2019)

Update: Vader has been out of brumation for a almost a month. He’s becoming quite to social tegu and loves naps. 

He is also darkening and is getting ready for another shed. Excited to see how he changes over the next few months.


----------

